# Milnet.ca Rod and Gun Club



## the 48th regulator (13 Mar 2012)

A place to share Advice, stories, pictures, Videos, and anything associated with Angling and Hunting.

dileas

tess


----------



## Jed (13 Mar 2012)

This is an excellent idea for a fun topic.


The most fun hunt ever category: Here is a pic of what started out as an archery hunt for Mule deer on the Frenchman river in South Sask. As you can tell by the photo the result of the hunt were not what we expected for an outcome.  8)


----------



## medicineman (13 Mar 2012)

I thought prairie rattlers were a protected species?

MM


----------



## Jed (13 Mar 2012)

Yep, that came out the year after the photo was taken.


----------



## Jed (13 Mar 2012)

Here is a another one from South Sask after a decent Goose Hunt, I think in 1972.


----------



## medicineman (13 Mar 2012)

Jed said:
			
		

> Yep, that came out the year after the photo was taken.



Gotcha...

MM


----------



## Jed (14 Mar 2012)

Here is another good one I got in an email a couple of days ago. A couple of guys had to drop a rogue Grizzly in northern AB. I recall surveying up in that country working on the Alaska highway and our crew being tracked by these beasts. The pucker factor was high.


----------



## Jed (14 Mar 2012)

For those of you who don't know where Morden is, it's in Southern Manitoba.....probably the biggest nearby center would be Winkler, town of many mennonites
               You will never, ever - see me swim in Lake Minnewasta again! 
               WOW!! 

               This is NOT a fish story ! 

               This is a new record Northern Pike in Canada .. It was caught it on Lake Minnewasta.
               Check this thing out.. The man (in the photos below), was fishing, and caught a 36" Pike.

               As he was reeling it in, a 56" - 55 lb Pike tried to eat it !!!!! 
               He landed them both in the same net. The last picture is unreal.


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2012)

What was he using as bait Kittens?


----------



## MJP (27 Mar 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> What was he using as bait Kittens?



Other Pike obviously...


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2012)

MJP said:
			
		

> Other Pike obviously...


No to get the first one. I live in N Ont.and a 36' pike is big.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Mar 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> No to get the first one. I live in N Ont.and a 36' pike is big.



I once pulled a 42" northern out of the water off the Yacht Club in Pet. Something like an inch shy of the Molson Big Fish record that year.

Around the same timeframe (76-77) there was a guy in Ottawa catching monster muskie, or pike (I forget which) from the Rideau, IIRC. Picture in the paper every week with another, Him holding the fish in one hand, his pole with a two inch spoon in the other. We knew he wasn't using that lure to catch them. So did other people. Fishermen being what they are, some started tailing and spying to get his good spots, etc. Next time he was in the paper he was being charged by the SPCA for using kittens. One of the best big fish lures I had was a jointed muskrat fur thing with three big trebles. Guess what? It looked like a kitten swimming.


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2012)

I knew it Kittens are not just for stir fry's any more.


----------



## Jed (27 Mar 2012)

Oh so tender!  >  Hey, surely you guys have a picture or two of something interesting you can put in this thread ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Mar 2012)

I have heard, and read that southern US anglers use roadkill with great success to catch huge Catfish species.

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2012)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I have heard, and read that southern US anglers use roadkill with great success to catch huge Catfish species.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



That would be true, and the longer it's been roadkill the better. Catfish can smell dead stink a long way off.


----------



## my72jeep (28 Mar 2012)

This was a 2 year old that hit my chicken coop one night, and when he came back the next night I was ready.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2012)

I am an advid striped bass type.  My biggest to date was caught last year, 16 Apr 11, on the Shubenacadie River (15 minutes past Hfx Intl Airport) on the low tide.  I caught this one on a single prawn (I usually use gaspeureau or shad for bait, but they weren't running yet).  I've gotten some smaller ones on the Bay of Fundy (Grand Pre area) night fishing the tide.  I was out today to fish the tide, but nothing is up the river yet.

This one was 34 1/2", 15lbs 12oz.  Nice fillets, I like them with a little bit of lemon pepper on the BBQ.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2012)

Just to add a striper (not STRIPPER) video.  10 year old boy catching a brute.  His reaction when he sees it for the first time is priceless.  Fast fwd to about the 4:30 mark, he hooks it right around there.  There are vid's of bigger bass/fish out there, but I liked this one enough to bookmark it, mostly because the fish is almost bigger than the kid.

Xbox, you've got nothing on "real life".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rll5p6-ZtQ8


----------



## Jed (6 Apr 2012)

Wow! That is a good video. As the dad says; it just doesn't get any better.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2012)

The first time I saw it, I thought "that kid is going for a _swim_"   ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2012)

Jed said:
			
		

> Here is another good one I got in an email a couple of days ago. A couple of guys had to drop a rogue Grizzly in northern AB. I recall surveying up in that country working on the Alaska highway and our crew being tracked by these beasts. The pucker factor was high.



Those are some big paws and claws.


----------



## Jed (6 Apr 2012)

They sure are. The paws dwarf the guy's hands that are holding it. This bear is a lot bigger than what was the 2nd biggest grizzly  shot with a .22 near Pink Mountain on the Alaska highway. Apparently a lady was chopping wood and heard the bear; she turned around picking up her plinker rifle and shot the bear through the mouth as it stood up on its hind feet about 4 feet away from her. They had the bear's head mounted on display in 1975.


----------



## Steelheader (6 Apr 2012)

Great thread! As you can guess by my handle, I like to do a little fresh-water river fishing back in Ontario. Now that I'm posted here in Victoria/Vancouver Island, I find there are some great opportunities for that as well. What interests me now also is to learn more about the salt water species/techniques here. The ocean is still a bit of a mystery sometimes.

Specifically I wonder, without a boat, what kind of local shoreline casting opportunities are there here? I see some of the old guys off of Odgen Pt/James Bay casting sometimes. I've been out in chartered boats for Salmon and Halibut (which is wicked!), but it's too expensive to do every weekend.

Anyone here in the Victoria area with this kind of shoreline experience? Is it worth it?

Steelheader


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2012)

Have you tried poking around this website at all?  NS has a similar one, usually some decent folks and info on them, as well as the token f**ktards as well.  

http://www.fishingvancouverisland.org/forum/

Another possible site:

http://www.discoverfishingbc.ca/


----------



## Steelheader (6 Apr 2012)

Thanks, no I hadn't. I check out Island Outfitters' reports now and again, though. They're good for everything else. The shoreline casting isn't something I'd thought about much, actually. I was out for run along the coast today, and thought the run would be better if instead of running, I was standing, with a rod  and reel in my hand.  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Apr 2012)

Some good apps for smartphones;

http://www.ifishontario.com/

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/ResearchCentre/mobile_app.jsp?locale=en&cid=mobile_app_POP_PR

http://www.coleman.com/downloads/

http://www.lcbo.com/app/download/index.shtml?inbound=homepage

http://www.mapmyhike.com/imapmy/

http://www.weather.com/mobile/index.html

http://www.columbia.com/iPhone-Knot-App/iPhone_App_Page-WhatKnot,default,pg.html

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/bug-spray-ultrasonic/id317742303?mt=8

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mosquito-repellent/id313014074?mt=8

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/campers-list/id392550381?mt=8


----------



## LineJumper (10 Apr 2012)

Steelheader said:
			
		

> Great thread! As you can guess by my handle, I like to do a little fresh-water river fishing back in Ontario. Now that I'm posted here in Victoria/Vancouver Island, I find there are some great opportunities for that as well. What interests me now also is to learn more about the salt water species/techniques here. The ocean is still a bit of a mystery sometimes.
> 
> Specifically I wonder, without a boat, what kind of local shoreline casting opportunities are there here? I see some of the old guys off of Odgen Pt/James Bay casting sometimes. I've been out in chartered boats for Salmon and Halibut (which is wicked!), but it's too expensive to do every weekend.
> 
> ...



A solid pair of waders and any head off the coast is fantastic steel country on the Isle. I missed the greatest glory of fishing when I joined, but it's always a fine stand when I get around home.


----------



## Bass ackwards (21 Dec 2012)

Have any of you guys ever put an aftermarket synthetic stock on a hunting rifle?

I'm semi-debating putting one on my Winchester Model 70 and have been reading (with a grain of salt) the on-line reviews of stocks such as Ramline.

The rifle's not giving me any grief or anything, this is just a wild hair I got suddenly.

Are they worth it or should I not fix something that ain't broke?


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jan 2013)

Hey Folks,

I would like to draw on expertise  of our seasoned hunters here.  I love my fishing, and I have just started to get into it two years ago, but I have decided to venture into hunting.

I was thinking it would be beneficial for me, and others, if we could get a step by step guide.  Something for the beginner to use, from acquiring lessons, fire arms licenses, tickets, tags etc etc.

If it is different from Province to province, let's put that in too. 

Web links, companies, hunting locations are all good as well, but first I would like to come up with a proper guide first, and maybe PDFing it for anyone to download and use.

Thoughts?

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (20 Jan 2013)

I will start off.  The first thing you must do is take your Canadian Firearms Safety Course, http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/safe_sur/cour-eng.htm.  Once you have that you can apply for your  Possession and Acquisition Licence http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/form-formulaire/num-nom/921-eng.htm.  The next step is probably the hardest, convincing your wife to let you buy a rifle, I have no advice on that one.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Jan 2013)

I used to have that problem, but I got better.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I will start off.  The first thing you must do is take your Canadian Firearms Safety Course, http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/safe_sur/cour-eng.htm.  Once you have that you can apply for your  Possession and Acquisition Licence http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/form-formulaire/num-nom/921-eng.htm.  The next step is probably the hardest, convincing your wife to let you buy a rifle, I have no advice on that one.



......and, if you take the PAL course at a club, they often also teach the Hunter Safety Course as an add on. You will require that course, or your provincial equivalent, in order to get your hunting license.

You may also be able to hunt with a cross\ long bow in your area, which does not require a PAL for use or possession.

Most sport stores, which sell guns & ammo, bows, hunting clothes, etc have the annual provincial hunting regs http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/FW/Publication/MNR_E001275P.html available for free. Grab a copy of those. They will tell you what is in season to hunt, what areas are available, what calibers are acceptable, how to get the tag whether by purchase or draw. and everything legal you need to know to venture out and harvest protein for your family.


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jan 2013)

This is brilliant brilliant guys!.

Okay. So we have the steps in play.

Canadian Firearms Safety Course

Apply for your  Possession and Acquisition Licence 

Then take a Provincial Hunter Education Program, such as Ontario's http://www.ohep.net/

Acquire proper outdoor card

Use provincial Guides which will help you aquire the proper license for the proper type of hunting you will do.  Ontario


----------



## dangerboy (20 Jan 2013)

If you are in Alberta you need to have a Wildlife Identification Number (WIN Card) http://mywildalberta.com/BuyLicences/WinCards.aspx


----------



## Bluebulldog (11 Feb 2013)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> Have any of you guys ever put an aftermarket synthetic stock on a hunting rifle?
> 
> I'm semi-debating putting one on my Winchester Model 70 and have been reading (with a grain of salt) the on-line reviews of stocks such as Ramline.
> 
> ...



Synthetic stocks have come a long way since the fibreglass ones of the 70's and 80's. Unlike wood they aren't subject to warping under humid  / excessively dry conditions, and most, if they're decent provide a very good stable bed for your rifle's action. Of course one of the benefits is lower weight, and not giving a crap if you happen to have your rifle fall on some rocks and get scraped. Wood stocks with nicks and gouges tend to look shabby.

Short answer...go for it. You'll still have your old wood one if you decide you really don't like it.


----------



## Bluebulldog (11 Feb 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> This is brilliant brilliant guys!.
> 
> Okay. So we have the steps in play.
> 
> ...



If you're in and around the GTA.

http://www.canadianfirearmscourses.com/CourseOutline/Courseoutline.htm

The instructors are both from Law Enforcement, and give a no BS course. They do the PAL, PAL ( restricted), and Hunters safety course. I'd highly recommend them. I did my PAL course with them.

Fees for your PAL course $155. Includes the $15 manual

Fee for the PAL application $60    

Outdoors card $6 plus whatever licences you want.

Plus of course the reams of spare cash, you are going to put into procuring firearms, which are a lot like potato chips.....you cant stop at just one.....


----------



## Bass ackwards (11 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the response, Bbd.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Feb 2013)

Bluebulldog,

Right on, I am in the GTA and they look checked in, thank you!

Disease

 tess


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Feb 2013)

Article Link

Quebec fishermen pull monster cod out while ice fishing

Two patient fishermen were rewarded with a large surprise while ice fishing in Saint-Rose-du-Nord on Thursday afternoon.

Alain Gagnon and Claude Mathieu took 25 minutes to pull out a metre-long cod from one of the 12 fishing holes they had poked through the ice.

"It's almost scary when you get there and the fish's mouth is as big as the 10-inch hole in the ice," said Mathieu.

The large cod, which weighed 55 pounds, was nicknamed "the fjord's monster." The men said cod this large are rarely seen in this part of the Saguenay River.

Gagnon said he had to use a hook in order to pull the fish out of the ice.

The Department of Fisheries and Oceans said catching a giant cod is perfectly legal.

This isn't the first time Gagnon made a surprising catch. Five years ago, he caught a three-meter-long Greenland shark.

The deep water shark, rarely seen in the Saguenay, weighed more than 225 kilograms.

Gagnon and his wife were fishing through a 10-centimetre hole in the ice when they caught it in 2008.


----------



## Bluebulldog (25 Feb 2013)

I think my next fishing trip should be up the Saguenay....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Feb 2013)

Excellent deals can be had with Savage rifle packages at Cabellas. However supply is a bit short these days.


----------



## Bluebulldog (26 Feb 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Excellent deals can be had with Savage rifle packages at Cabellas. However supply is a bit short these days.



Due to the mass purchasing in the US, there are lots of things that are in short supply up here. Try finding a decent rifle in .223, or .308 ( 5.56 and 7.62 respectively)......most places dont have any, and they're indicating a wait of 3-6 months while the manufacturers catch up to demand.


----------



## Jester_TG (12 Apr 2013)

one more tip for the above "getting into hunting" steps

When applying for your Hunting license, you dont need a firearms license (at least in ontario) if you only want to hunt with bows.

Also, I found it easier to apply for my 3 years of conservation fishing and 3 years of small game at the time of the license - that way they are attached to the license right from the get go and I don't need to worry about buying a new tag every year.


----------



## my72jeep (13 Apr 2013)

Michipicoten Rod & Gun Club Anunual Blackfly Shoot 



the annual Blackfly Shoot will be held on Sunday, May 26, 2013 at the Michipicoten Range in Wawa ont.

Teams will consist of five members. Registration per team is $175.

Teams will compete in the following events: Groundhogs .22, Swinging Handgun Targets, and 100-yard Rifle Center fire, Fur & Feather 12ga.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (9 Mar 2014)

(This thread has been kinda dead, time to stir the pot a little bit)

Hey, Everyone. I was wondering if I could get some input. For those of you that are/have been posted Alberta, specifically Edmonton. How's the hunting and fishing around those parts? I've only ever hunted in New Brunswick before so I'm not 100% sure on the licensing situation out west.


----------



## TCBF (8 Mar 2015)

- Other than gophers, no. But I want to hunt geese.


----------



## my72jeep (30 Dec 2015)

275 yrds -19 sw wind 2-5 km 22-250 cal.


----------

